#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  العضو المميز في منتدى أبناء مصر أ/ عصام علم الدين

## ابن البلد

[frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأستاذ العزيز الغالي علينا جميعا 


عصام علم الدين


عصام علم الدين


عصام علم الدين 

بمنحه لقب العضو المثالي لهذا الشهر 


تكريما له ولجهده المبذول في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

*المبدع المتميز* 

عصام علم الدين

*التألق والإبداع سمتك وعنوانك

والتميز صفتك وأخلاقك

فخر لنا جميعا في أبناء مصر تواصلك وأبداعك معنا





أخى العزيز عصام علم الدين 

ألف ألف مبروك على التكريم الذي تأخر كثيرا

حضرتك فخر لوسام التميز

وهو أقل بكثير مما تستحق مبدعنا المتميز

ويشرفنى أن أنتمي لمكان حضرتك متواجد به

ومهما حاولت أن أعبر بالكلمات عن تميز حضرتك فلن أستطيع

بارك الله فيك وأسعدك بأسرتك وأبنائك 

وجعلك من المكرمين دائما

ألف ألف مبروك*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى العزيز 
عصام علم الدين 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



الف مبروك 

واعتبر هذه التهنئه هى تهنئه للتميز  الذى اقترن اسمه باسمك 

فليس بجديد تميزك الذى  لمسناه فى كل حروفك وكلماتك وابدعاتك 

فكل ما خطه قلمك يحتاج الى تكريم خاص 

فباى شىء نبدا 

وطنيتك وعشقك لمصر 

ام همومك كمسلم فى غربته 

ام الشجن  والحزن على الحال العربى 

ام قلبك الطيب وحبك ووفائك للاصدقاء 

ام برك بالام  

ام رومنسياتك 

الكثير والكثير الذى احب ان اتكلم عن عصام علم الدين فيه 

واعتبر شخصيا ان هذه القصيده 

من ارق واروع ما هز الوجدان 


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,darkred,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مـش بـَس ف يــُوم مـِيـلادَّك
ده كـُل دقـِيـقـَّه طـُول الـعـَام
عـَارفـِيـنـُه عـَظـِيـم مـَقـََامـَّك
ولا زيـُه فـِيـه مـَقـَام
والـكـُون مـَافـهـُوش مـِثـَالـَّك
ده أنـت خـَيـر الأنـَام



عـَلـيـك دايـمـًا سـَلام وصـَلاه
حـَبـِيـبـِي يـَارسـُول الله
يـَاأغـلـَى مـن أمـِي وأبـُويـَّه
يـَاأقـرَّب لـِيـَّه مـن أخـُويـَّه
يـَانـُور عـِيـنـِي وروح قـَلـبـِي
يـَاأعـظـَّم مـَن خـَلـَّق ربـِي
يـَاهـَادي الـخـَلـق بـَعـد ضـَلال
وعـَارف رد أي سـُؤال
يـَاصـُوت الـصـِدق مـَهـمـَا أتـقـَال
مـِيـزانـَّك حـَق عـُمـرُه مـَامـَال
قـَاسـِيـت يـَامـَا سـِنـِيـن أهـوال
مـَابـِيـن هـِجـرَّه وبـِيـن تـِرحـَال
عـَشـان يـِعـلـِّن بـِصـُوتـُه بـَلال
آدان مـَاسـَكـتـش مـن أجـيـَال
آدان واحـِد ف كـُل مـَكـَان
بـِيـتـرَدد بـِكـُل لـسـَان
يـقـُول الله كـِبـِيـر رحـمـَّن
وإنـت رسـُولـُه الـعـَدنـَان
عـَلـِيـك أنـزَّل آيـَات قـُرآن
تـَحـدي لـِلـبـَشـَّر والـجـَان
ألـف لام مـِيـم
ويـَاء مـَع سـِيـن
حـُروف أوحـَاهـَا رب عـَلـِيـم
قـُصـَادهـَا الـكـُل بـَقـُوا عـَاجـزيـن
تـِقـُول إنـَّك بـَشـِيـر ونـَذيـر
ووحـدَّك عـَارف الـتـَفـسـِيـر
يـَامـَالـِي الـدنـِيـَا عـَدل وخـِيـر
وف الآخـرَّه شـَفـِيـع ونـَصـِيـر
فـَداك نـَفـسـِي وأمـوالـِي
ولـَجـلـَّك أضـحـِي بـِعـيـَالـِي
وكـُل مـُنـَايـَا ومـُرادي
تـِكـُون عـنـِي بـَقـِيـت راضـِي
وألـقـَى مـَكـَانـِي ف رحـَابـَّك
حـَبـِيـب مـَع بـَاقـِي أحـبـَابـَّك
ف صـُحـبـِّة أمـِّة الإسـلام



مـش بـَس ف يــُوم مـِيـلادَّك
ده كـُل دقـِيـقـَّه طـُول الـعـَام
عـَارفـِيـنـُه عـَظـِيـم مـَقـََامـَّك
ولا زيـُه فـِيـه مـَقـَام
والـكـُون مـَافـهـُوش مـِثـَالـَّك
ده أنـت خـَيـر الأنـَام[/poem]




اتمنى لك دوام النجاح والتوفيق 

دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*
شاعرنا المبدع عصام علم الدين
سعدت جدا بان يقترن لقب العضو المميز لابناء مصر بك 




و هو اقل تعبير من كل الاعضاء لك
علي مجهوداتك للرقي باذوقنا
و كيف تعلمنا ان نقرا الكلمات و نعشقها
الف الف مبروك
و انشاء الله من تقدم لتقدم اكبر*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



شاعرنا الجميل عصام علم الدين

تستاهل اكثر من هذا التكريم لكلماتك الرائعة واسلوبك الراقى المميز 





التكريم هو شرف لكل انسان ولكن أنت شرف لهذا التكريم 

واتمنى أن تكون دائما بيننا 

وربنا ما يحرمنا من عطائك ولا كلماتك الجميلة 



دمت بخير وسعادة أنت وكل من حولك ان شاء الله 


وربنا يبارك لك فى بنتك وفى كل من تحب 



ولا تنســــــــــــــــــــــــــــى ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله 


*

----------


## بنت شهريار

*استاذنا الفاضل 
عصام علم الدين 





أرق التحايا والتهانى
لحصولكم عن وسام التميز
 العضو المثالى




عودة طيبة بعد الغياب
لبيتك الثانى
 ابـنـــــاء مــــصـر



الف الف الف*

----------


## sameh atiya

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأستاذ الفاضل عصام علم الدين





ألف مبروك أستاذى حصولك على لقب العضو المثالى
فأنت تستحقها وبكل جدارة فأنت أهل لهذا التكريم
فأنت التميز نفسه





مبروك أستاذى 
فى أمان الله

*

----------


## زهــــراء

*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....





أ.عصام علم الدين






قبل أن أباركَ لك بالتميز ,,
إسمح لي أن أبارك لنفسي وللمنتدى بتميزه بمبدعين أمثال حضرتك...
حضرتك متميز دائماً بما تنثر من عبير بين طيات النفوس ...



دمتَ متألقاً أستاذي الفاضل ..ودامَ لنا إبداعك ....
لكَ مني أطيبَ الأماني بتحقيقِ الأماني ....
مع أخلص التحايا والتقدير...





*

----------


## أم أحمد

*الشاعر القدير الاستاذ عصام علم الدين*
*الف الف مبروك حصولك علي وسام التميز*
*فانت عن جدارة قلم مميز وكاتب راقي* 
*تجذب الجميع بكلماتك الرائعة*
*واسلوبك الراقي*

**
*خالص دعواتي القلبية بدوام التميز*
*بارك الله فيك وفي اسرتك الجميلة*
*تقبل خالص تقديري واحترامي*
*ودمت بكل خير*

**
*اختك ام احمد*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الف الف مبروك يا عصام التميز انت تستحق كل خير حقيقي

و نبارك لأنفسنا بتواجدك ضمن أسرتنا منتدي أبناء مصر

و ان شاء الله تحقق كل ما تتمناه و من نجاح إلي نجاح

و نري دوماً تفاعلك معنا و ربنا يديمنا اخوة و اخوات متحابين فيه

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## شعاع من نور

*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الأستاذ الكريم

عصام علم الدين



ألف ألف مبروك التميز يا فندم...

الحقيقة أنا مسجلة في فبراير 2007 و أعتبر من الأعضاء اللي معاصروش وجود حضرتك...

بس قدراً فتحت أحد لقاءات الثلاثاء و كان بتاع حضرتك...

بصراحة كانت حلقة من أجمل ما يكون مع شخصية راقية...حقيقي يشرفنا إنتماءها لمنتدانا الحبيب...

أتمنى إننا نشوف الكثير من إبداع قلم حضرتك الفترة الجاية بإذن الله...و إن شاء الله من تميز لتميز..



ألف ألف مبروك مرة تانية أ.عصام...

تقبل عاطر التحية و دائم المودة و التقدير...


*

----------


## أنفـــــال

أستاذ عصام علم الدين .. 
التميز يفخر بك .. !
و ليس لدي الكثير لأقول فانت أكبر من شهادة أمثالي على أية حال .. !!
قدرك كبير .. عظيم .. 
وفقك الله .. 
 :f2: 
خالص احترامي و تقديري.

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر





> أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأستاذ العزيز الغالي علينا جميعا  
> 
> 
> عصام علم الدين 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*والحمد لله رب العالمين* 
*والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين* 
*سيدنا محمد صلى الله وسلم عليه* 
*وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين* 

*الأخ الحبيب أحمد صلاح* *كعادتي في مثل هذه المواقف أجدني عاجزاً عن التعبير بالشكل الذي يليق ويتناسب مع هذا الكرم وتلك الروح الطيبه التي لمستها في هذا الشرف الذي أوليتموني أياه*
*فأنا بحق أعتبر إختياري كواحد من الأعضاء المتميزين الذين يزخر بهم منتدانا الحبيب* 
*شرفاً مابعده شرف وتقديراً لا يضاهيه تقدير*
*هذا المنتدى الذي أشعر وأنا بين جنباته وكأني أرى أعضاؤه ماثلون أمامي* 
*فأصبح قادراً على تخيل ملامحهم ورسم صوره لكل واحد منهم*
*بل وأسمع صوته فيما تقع عليه عيناي من سطور خطها بقلمه وكأنه يحادثني بصورة مباشره فأنسى آلام غربتي وتهون قسوة وحدتي وأحس وكأني فوق تراب مصر الحبيبه* 
*وحولي كل هؤلاء الذين ألاقيهم فوق صفحات منتدانا الأكثر من رائع* 
*منتدى أبناء مصر* 
*هو بحق بيت كل المصريين وإخوانهم العرب فوق الشبكه العنكبوتيه دون أي جدال* 
*وأنا شخصياً لم أعرف فيما عرفت بيتاً آخر يضاهي هذا البيت الجميل تميزاً ورقياً* 
*ولهذا فهو شرف لكل واحد ينتمي إليه*
*ولا أروع ولا أجمل من أن أجدني وقد نلت هذا التكريم الذي أتمنى أن أكون* 
*ممن يقدرون تبعاته ويتحملون مسئولياته*
*ويبقى أن أقول أن وصفك لشخصي المتواضع* 
*بــ الغالي عليكم جميعاً*
*لهو الوسام الذي أفخر بحصولي عليه* 
*والله أسأل أن يجعلني دوماً عند حسن ظن كل من وجدني مستحقاً لهذا التكريم* 
*وأنتهز الفرصه أيضاً لكي أسأل كل من شعر يوماً أنني قد جرحته أو أسأت إليه بكلمة أو تلميح* 
*أن يتقبل إعتذاري ويتجاوز لي عما قد أكون أخطات فيه* *دون قصد مني*
*ولك ولكل أخواتي وإخواني كل التحيه وخالص التقدير والإعتزاز*
*والحمد لله رب العالمين*  
*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## nour2005

*



أخي الفاضل أستاذ عصام 

 عـطاء وفيـــــــر  ومجهود كبيـــــــر

فعن جدارة تستحق التميّز

وكل الشكر والتّقدير لمجهودك وابداعك في المنتدى .



تحيّتي مع باقات من الشكر و التقدير

والامنيات بمزيد  من التألق والتميز والتّوفيق

وألف مبروك.






*

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل عصام علم الدين

تحيتى لفوزك الكريم بالعضو المميز فأنت تستحقه عن جداره

وأنه لشرف للفوز ان يقترن بأسمك أخى

ألف مبروك وارجوا ان تقبل مشاركتى بتواصل على إحدى قصائدك

ولن أدعى ان أملك موهبتك ولكن ارجوا ان تعتبرها مشاكسه من قلمى



طَـَب كـُنـتِـي قـُولـِي إسـتـَنـَى
قـُولـِي مـَتـفـُوتـنـِيـش
مـَعـقـُولـَّه فـِي الـلـِي بـِيـنـَا
ذكـرَّى ذكـرَّى حـِلـوَّه مـَلـقـِتـِيـش

عايزنى أقولك أستنى 
مشتاق مشاعرى تتمنى
وازاى يا عمرى معايا تتهنى
وذكرى صرخت وقالت ده خانا
وأنت ماصارحتنيش ولا قلتها 
انك جنبى محتاج تعيش 

لـََمـِيـت هـدومـِي ف شَـنـطِـتـِي
خـَبـيـت ف عـِيـنـِي دَمـعـِتـِي
وبـَقـِيـت أأخـَّر خـَطـوتـِي
يـِمـكـِن تـِقـُولـِي مـَـتـسـبـنـِيـش
كـَان نِـفـسـِي أَسـمـَع صـُوتـِك
وإنـتِ كـِلـمـَّه مـَـقـُلـتـِلـِيـش

ليه بعدت بخطوتك ؟
و غيرت لية نظرتك
وحبست عنى دمعتك
و غلطتى مش غلطتك !
لكن عاندت ولا قلتها
انك جنبى محتاج تعيش


إنـتِ إيـه ؟
قـَلـبـِِّك حـَجـَّر ؟
مـَبـتـِغـفـِريـش ؟
ولا أنـتِ غـِيـر كـُل الـبـَشـر
مـَبـتـغـلـَطـِيـش ؟

قلبى يا ريته كان حجر 
ما كان لحظة منى أنكسر
ولا دمعى من عينى انهمر
و جوايا لبعدك ما أنشطر
لكن عاندت ولا قلتها
جنبى محتاج تعيش


ف عـنـِيـكـيِ مـَكـتـُوب الـوداع
مـَكـتـُوب خـَلاص
الـلـِي بـِيـنـَّا كـُلـُه ضـَاع
فـَاضـِل يـَدوبَـك إمـضـِتـِيـن
مـِنـِي ومـِنـِك عَ الـوَرق
صـَبـحـِت حـَيـَاتـنـَا لـَحـظـِتـيـن
والـبـَا والـبـَاقـِي كـُلـُه إتـسـَرَق

لحظة عايشاها فى صراع
خايفة تقول كلمة وداع
 والخطاوى للفراق دايما سراع
ومشيت وسيبت مركبى من غير شراع
وعاندت ولا قلتها
انك جنبى محتاج تعيش

صـَعـبـَّه الـحـَيـَاه
وأيـامـنـَا فـِيـهـَا قـُصَـيـَّره
وطـَريـقـنـَا الـلـِي مـشـيـنـَاه
عـَايـزه تـقـسـِيـه بـالـمَسـطـَرَّه
كـَام سـَنـتـِي هـَتـسـَاوي الـدمـُوع ؟
كـَام سـَنـتـِي هـَتـكـُون الآلام ؟
كـَام سـَنـتـِي هـَتـقـِيـسـِي الـفـَرح
ولـيـَالـِي مـَلـِيـنـَاهـَا غـَرام ؟
كـَام سـَنـتـِي هـَتـلاقـِيـه
حـُبـِي ف حـَيـَاتـِك يـَاتـَري ؟
ضـَاع مـِن حـِسـَابـِِك ونـسـتـِيـه
وكـَأنـُه حـَاجـَّه صـغـَيـَّره

مُره الحياه
كان نفسى لحظة الوداع بحبنا تتشنق
و اتحدد الميعاد وقلت لازم نفترق
و حسيت بعمرى منى بينسرق
وقلبى غصب عنى بيتمزق
وفايدتها ايه  بس الدموع
وانطفى ضى الشموع
و الورد مات فوق الربوع
وتاهت الخطى  وضاع معنى الرجوع
و عاندت ولا قلتها
انك جنبى محتاج تعيش


مـش قـَادر أوصـِف لـيـكـِي
أد إيـه قـَلـبـِي حـَزيـن
طـِوِّلْ الـطـَريـق بـِيـنـِك وبـِيـنـِي
بـَعـد أول خـَطـوِتـِيـن
لـَو كـُنـتِـي بـَسْ
مـَدِيـتـِي إيـديـكـِي
أو شـُفـت دَمـعـَّه
بـِكْيـِِّـتـهـَا عـِنـِيـكـِي
أنـَا كـُنـت خـَدتـِك بـيـن ضـلـُوعـِي
كُـنـت بُـوسـتـِك عَ الـجـبـِيـن
كـُنـت خـَلـِتـهـَا دِمـُوعـِي
نـَطـقـِت قـَالـِتـلـِك إنـتـيِ مـِيـن

ياريتك بس ظلمتنى
و قتلت قلبى وجرحتنى
دة انت خونتنى وخدعتنى
ولقتنى معاك لازم انحنى
لو كنت ليك مديت أيديه
كانت عينيك هتودع عينية
قلبك طار وعشش بحتة تانية
ونسى انى ليك وانت لية
لكن مها كان ولا يكون
 ما عمرى يوم
هاقدر أخون
 او حتى مرة أودعك
ولسه معاند ولا قلتها
انك جنبى محتاج تعيش


إنـتِ أنـَا
إنـتِ ف حـِسـَابـِِك
الـلـِي بـِيـنـَا كـَام سَـنـَّه
وإنـتِ ف حـِسـَابـِي
دايـمـاً هـَيـفـضَّـل حـُبـِنـَا
هـَتـفـضَّـل كـُل حـَاجـَّه بـِتـشـُوفـِيـهـَا
بِـِيـَّه تـَمـلـِي تـفـكـَرِّك
لـَو صـُوره واحـدَّه كـُنـَا فـِيـهـَا
لازم دِمـُوعِـك تـِغـلـِبـِك
بـُكـرَّه حـَيـَاتـنـَا تـِشـتـَقـِيـهـَا
وضـروري بُـعـدي يـسـهـَرِِّك
فـِيـنـهـَا مـَشـَاعـرِك وَدتـِيـهـَا ؟
رُدي عـَلـيـَّه بـَسـألـِك
وإزاي مـَشـَاعـري تـِظـلـِمـِيـهـَا ؟
وتـقـُولـِي إنـِي بـَظـلـِمـِك
لـَو كـُنـتـِي إيـدِك مـَدتـِيـهـَا
أنـَا كـُنـت عـُمـري مَـودعِـك

أنت بحسابى 
انت أنا
واللى بينا ما يتحسب مر ومضى
هاعيشة باقى عمرى يا أنا
حتى لو يكون يوم او مية سنه
وف بعدك يحرم عليه الهنا
مهما مشاعرى ظلمتها
ودموع عينيه جرحتها
وأجابتى انت دبحتها
برغم الفراق وكل البعاد هتعيش 
جوايا يا أنا
ولساك معاند ولا قلتها
انك جنبى محتاج تعيش



ارجوا ان تسامح خربشة قلمى اخى

مع تحيتـــــــــــى

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

شاعر الدانوب الأزرق الأستاذ / عصام علم الدين

إن الشاعر الحقيقي له رسالة وهــدف وقضية ولا يعنيه ما يلاقيه 
خلال طريقه الشائك نحو الهدف من عقبات واشواك .. وهكذا أنت  
فأنت لا تنظم الأشعار والقصائد العامية من أجل الشعر بحد ذاته ..،
بل لأنك مقتنع وبصورة كبير أن الشاعر يحمل رسالة مقدسة 
تجاه الإنسانية والأمة كلها .. 

وما من من شك بأن شاعر بقامتك يستحق منا أكثر من الشكر
فبك تكتمل منظومة الابداع ، وبقصائدك نبحر في فضاء الشعر 

وفي الحقيقة لا تسعفني الكلمات لكي تعبر عن ما بخاطـري 
ولكن دعني اليوم أنتشي بقراءة في بعض القصائد الشعرية
مع الاستمتاع بكلماتك في أغنية من أروع ما سمعت بحياتي




( أغنية "فداك كلنا" تأليف الشاعر عصام علم الدين )







عن شاعر اسمر وجميل
قلبه مليان احلام وامال
اسمه الاصلى ابن النيل
نبض حروفه غُنا موال
لما بيكتب عن اوجاعنا 
زى الحاسس كده بوجعنا
واما بيكتب عن افرحنا
نفرح بيه اوى ويفرحنا
مبدع وف كل الاحوال
اصله دا شاعر
كله مشاعر
قلبه داريبى 
لانه قريبى 
ابن العم 
وابن الخال
واليوم بقى يا حبايب قلبى
احلى كلام مفروض ينقال
ليك يا عصام
مع دعوات م القلب يا ربى
حققله كل الاحلام

( صفحات العمر )







برسمك على كل صورة ف ننى عينى
واكتبك على كل حتة ف حضن قلبى
رغم البعاد اللى بعد بينى ومابينك
خد بايدى الشوق وخدنى لحد عندك
اقراء ف الكلام ملامحك
والتآك تملى تضحك
الابتسامة سابقة فيك قبل الكلام
طيره طير لحد عندى......
تقول حمام
شايلة ريحة عطر منك
يحكى عنك
قمت قولت ارمى السلام
سبقنى قلبى وراح لعندك
من حدايا باعت سلام
ياهل ترى وصل لقلبك؟

( د. أبو دنيا )







ليالى الانس ..

الله عليك .. الله .. يا عصام ..
قلبك دافى و عمره ف ليله ..
ما غفل نام ..
حب الناس .. ضيَك وناس ..
عمره ماخبَى شعور .. احساس ..
عايش بينا ..
عصفور طاير..
يرمى الزقزقه جوا قلوبنا..
تطرح جوا قلوبنا بشاير ..
و يرمى الضحكة جوا عنينا ..
ولما يجينا ..
نفرح بيه و نحاوطه برقه ..
نعزف وياه نبض حياتنا ..
تجمع بينا .. لقمه بدقه ..
يسعد بينا ..
لما ندانا .. و احنا ندينا ..
روحنا و جينا .. 
ويا غناه .. 
روحنا فيينا ..
ليالى الانس .. ف نور لياليك ..
نصبح .. نمسا .. ف حضن غناك ..
نعزف لحن طريق و حياه ..
نتعلمه نتهجى غناه ..
وانت معانا .. تزقزق لينا ..
احلى غناوى تطل علينا .. 
ع السهرايه ..
ندندن بيها ..
وتحفظنا قوام معانيها ..
اوعى تبطل غنى و قواله ..
مستنيك .. زقزقتك .. حلمك ..
يصبح حلمنا .. مننا ليك ..
احلى امانى و احلى غناوى ..
آمنه ليالى .. و سارة ايام ..
و ياسين يطلع .. ويا زياد ..
يحلو سنينا .. باحلى ايام ..
الله يا ولاد ..
نبتك .. ولدك .. زيك .. يطلع ..
ابن النيل .. والسمرا بلادنا ..
نزرع .. نقلع ..
بذره و طارحة ثمار الاصل ..
تكبر قدام عينك دايما ..
فصل .. بفصل ..
تفرح بيها .. تحلى عيونك ..
زى ما قلمك .. حلى ايام ..
الله عليك و الله يا عصام ..

( طارق المملوك )









الحب حلو 
لما يكون في الله
الحب هو مفتاح الحياه
هو الإيدين الدفيانين
هو العيون المشتاقين
الحب شمس
لما نبقى بردانين
الحب أمس
النهارده
وكل حسابات السنين
بالحب نعرف إحنا مين
نـِعرَف خـُطانا رايحه فين
ونشوف بكره جميل
ويبان تاني قـَمر
بينور لينا ليل
ومعاه تهدا قلوبنا
وتحس تاني بالرضا
نمشي وعارفين دروبنا
من غير حدود متحدده
وإحنا جمعنـَّا كلنا
الحـُب ف أجمل مـُنـتـدى

( عصام علم الدين )

----------


## om elbanat

[frame="9 80"][/frame]




[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,italic" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="none,4," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مـش بـَس الـنـَفـط غـَالـِي
ده غـَالـِي والله الـتـَمـر 
وغـَالـيـَّه كـُل نـُقـطـِة مـَيـَّه 
مـِن نـَهـر الـفـُرات 
ونـَظـرَه م الـعـيـُون الـسـُمـر
وضـِحـكـَه فـُوق شـَفـايـِّف الـبـَنـَات 
وغـَالـِي قــَلـب مـَلـيـَان بـالـحـَنـِيـن 
وغـَالـيـَّه بـَطـن جـواهـَّا جـَنـِيـن 
مـِن حـَقـُه فـِي أمـَان يـِتـولـِد 
يـِبـقـَى بـَشـَر 
ويـكـُونـلـُه فـِي الـدنـيـَّا مـَكـَان 
والإنـسـَانـِيـَّه تـِنـتـِصـِر 
عـَلـَى فـَرعـُون الـزمـَان
يـِتـعـِدل تـَانـِي الـمـِيـزان 
مـَيـكـُونـش الـنـَفـط أغـلـَى مـن بـَنـِي الإنـسـان 
ولا مـِن حـِلـم الـطـفـُولـَه 
ولا مـِن زرع الـغـِيـطـَان 
ولا أغـلـَى مـِن دمـُوع الـعـيـن 
ولا أغـلـَى مـِن تـُراب 
إرتـوَى بـِدَم الـحـُسـِيـن 
زيـنـة شـَبـَاب الـجَـنـَه 
حـَفـيـد الـنـَبـِي 
وزهـرة الـشـُهـدَاء 
غـَالـيـَّه كـُل الـعـِراق 
وغـَالـيـَّه كـُل نـُقـطـِة دم 
نـَزفـِت مـِن أبـريـَاء 
غـَالـيـَّه عـَلـيـنـَّا أم 
حـَرمـُوا ضـَنـَاهـَّا الـدواء 
وجـَرح الـضـِنـَّا حـَراء 
يـِعـرفـُوا بـَس الـلـي داء 

قـَالـِت آلامـَك زي الـنـَار بـِتـكـويـنـِي 
نـَفـسـِي بـَدالـَك 
أشـُوفـَك طـِبـت يــِكـفـيـنـِي
ولـدي عـَلـَى عـِيـنـِي 
لا قـَادر يـَاحـَبـيـبـِي تـِنـَام 
ولا تـاكـُل ولا تـِشـرب 
ضـنـَايـَّا مـَهـمـَا قـُلـت كـَلام 
ومـَهـمـَا وصـفـت 
إيـه أصـعـَب؟ 
ولـدي 
إيـديـَّه مـش طـَايـلـَّه 
وأحـوال أمـِتـَّك مـَايـلـَّه 
لا لاقـيـَّه فـِيـهـُم مـُعـتـَصـِم 
ولا شـَايـفـَّه صـَلاح الـديـن 
ولـدي فـُؤادي بـِيـتـقـِّسـِم 
أنـدَه عـَلـَى مـِيـن؟ 
نـِفـسـِي أشـُوفـَك تـِبـتـِّسـِم 
وعـنـِيـك مـِطـَمـِنـِيـن 
ويـِطـَمـِّن عـَلـِيـك بـَالـِي 
ويـفـضـَّل نـَخـلـِنـَّا عـَالـِي 
وأوراق الـشـَجـَر تـِخـضـَّر 
مـش بـَس الـنـَفـط غـَالـِي 
دَه غـَالـِي والله الـتـَمـر 
غـَالـِي والله الـتـَمـر[/poem]



السلام عليكم
الاستاذ الفاضل عصام علم الدين مبروك للمنتدى ومبروك لاعضائه تواجد حضرتك بينهم
 ومبروك لحصول سيادتك على العضو المميز
لقد ابدعت حقاً فيما تقدمه  وهذا تقدير لايناله الا من يستحقه وعن جداره
تحيه تقدير الى صاحب اوسكار 2006 عن قصيده غالى والله التمر 


 دعواتى الطيبه لحضرتك ولاسرتك الكريمه بالسعاده والهناء والستر من الله 
وان شاء الله دائماً فى تألق وازدهار

----------


## loly_h

*استــــــــاذى الفاضل ... عصام علم الديـــن

الف الف مبروك اقتران التميز بإسم عصام علم الدين

وبالفعل كان لى الشرف بالتجول فى اروقة كلماتك الراقية



واتمنى لحضرتك مزيد من التميز والتألق

دائمــــــــا وابدا إن شاء الله

تقبل منـــى كل التقـــــــدير ...




*

----------


## Amira

**

*دائما متميز بأعمالك الادبية بالمنتدي يا أ/ عصــام* 

*حتي في مشاركاتك بعيدا عن القاعات الأدبية يكون التميز سمة اساسية للمشاركة* 

*لذا و عن حق انت أهل للتميز.... ألف مبروك* 

*وفقك الله دائما لما فيه الخير ...و لتعلو دائما بكلمتك*

*خالص ودي و تقديري لشخصك الجميل* 

* *

----------


## الشحرورة

*




يا ستى حاسبى

يا سيدى حاسب

انا جايه لأستاذى عصام

هاقوله حبة كلام

بيهم أهنى وأبارك

ولاعايزة مع حد أتعارك

كل دى طوابير وزحمه

دول بيهنوا

مش بيوزعوا لحمه

يا خلق اتاخروا

 شوية رحمه

أستاذى سامعنى

طب حتى شايفنى

راجل الأمن مانعنى

استنى

عايزه اهديله هديه

مش محلسه ولا حنيه

ولا ناويه اطلب ترقيه

دى يا دوب كلمة حق

ليه بس قولة لأ 

أصل كلامه بيعجبنى

وأشعاره بالعامى بتفرحنى

وانا معرفش ف فن المهاتيه

اتاخروا يا ناس حاسبوا شويه

استاذى مبروك مليون مبروك

وتميز بالمنتدى مصكوك

لا حسد ولا غيره

ده قر فالصوا وعيره

يعنى م الاخر متخافش

عينى بارده 

وماليش فى الحيره

وفرحانه وجايه بطياره

الحق اهنى من غير غاره

ويارب تميز وهديه تكون سياره

او حتى شقه صغنونه

باى عماره


كان نفسى اجيبلك صحبة ورد

بس فى سرك

متقولش لحد

سرقوا فلوسى

وخلعوا ضروسى

وقالولى عايزة تهنى 

طيب غنى

ياللا يا شاطره بنتكلم جد



الف مبروك استاذى عصام



حضرتك استاذ متميز بكل شيئ بكلماتك وحروفك

واخلاقك الجميله 

سامحنى على كلماتى مش عارفه اهنى ولا ابارك



لك ودى واحترامى





*

----------


## ناصرالصديق

الف  مبروك 

أستاذ عصام علم الدين

دوما من نجاح الى نجاح ومن تميز الى تميز 



الف الف  مبروك 


بالتوفيق الدائم

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\عصام..
[frame="4 80"]ألف مبروك التميز.. ::no1::  
ويارب من نجاح وتميز  الى أخر.. :y: [/frame]

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> 





> *المبدع المتميز*  
> 
> 
> عصام علم الدين 
> 
> 
> *التألق والإبداع سمتك وعنوانك*
> 
> 
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله قلب مصر*

*منذ أن طالعت هذا الموضوع وأنا كما يقال أجدني في حيص بيص*
*فكلما حاولت أن أعبر عن إمتناني* 
*خانتني التعابير* 
*وتضاءلت كل الكلمات أمام مايجب علىَّ قوله*
*ولكني لا أستطيع أن أخفي سعادتي بهذا الشرف الذي يحق لكل من يناله* 
*أن يعتبره مثاراً للفخر والإعتزاز*
*وأنا بالفعل فخور جداً إذ وجدتموني مستحقاً له حتى وإن كانت قناعتي الشخصيه* 
*بأنه أكثر مما أستحق*
*فلك أختي الفاضله قلب مصر* 
*كل الشكر وخالص التحيه على تلك الكلمات الرائعه في حقي*
*وأسأل الله أن يجعلني دوماً عند حسن ظنك بك*
*وأعلمي أختي الفاضله أن علاقة الأخوه التي تربطني وإياك لهي مما أعتبره* 
*نعمه من نعم الله سبحانه وتعالى*
*فالحمد لله على نعمة أخوتك* 
*وأسأله ألا يحرمني إياها أبداً*
*والشرف أختي الكريمه* 
*هو مايجب على شخصي المتواضع أن يعبر عنه*
*كوني أتواجد في مكان* 
*يمتلأ بعبير أخوتك ورائع إنسانيتك*
*بارك الله فيك ولك وبك* 
*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## فاضــل

تهنئة من القلب إلى القلب دون وسائط

تكريم تستحقه .. و تشريف انت له أهل 

لم أدع مشاغلي تضيع عليّ هذه الفرصة لتهنئة إنسان له قدر و مكانة كبيرة جدا عندي رغم أننا لم نلتق بأجسامنا و لكن تلاقت ارواحنا فما تعارف منها ائتلف

و إلى مزيد من رقي الكلمة و سمو الحس

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*ألف مبروك الوسام*
*وعقبال من نبارك*
*يوم هجرتك*
*النهائية*
*للسيجارة*
*علشان خاطر*
*بنتك الأمورة*
*وإذا كنت غير مدخن*
*عكس توقعى*
*فالبعد عن المدخنين*
*غنيمة كبرى*
*ولا ضرر ولا ضرار*

*وَأَنْفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ وَأَحْسِنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ*

----------


## nariman

*للأسف انا مش بارعه كده فى التنسيق ولا حتى عندى موهبه لكتابه اهداء خاص لحضرتك*
*كل اللى اقدر اقوله انك فعلا من الأعضاء المميزين اللى بيتشرف المنتدى بوجودهم فيه*

*الأستاذ الفاضل عصام علم الدين ..الف مبروك*

----------


## عـزالديـن

*شرف لوسام التميز أن يكون بجوار إسمك يا أستاذ عصام 
من تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله 
*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *اخى العزيز* 
> *عصام علم الدين* 
> *ارق تحياتى لك دائما* 
> 
> **
> 
> *الف مبروك* 
> 
> *واعتبر هذه التهنئه هى تهنئه للتميز الذى اقترن اسمه باسمك* 
> ...


*أخي الحبيب نادر* 
*أنا لم أعرف قبلك إسكندرانياً مش جدع* 
*بس إنت إسكندراني جدع* 
*إلى درجه لا يمكن تصويرها!*
*ولا أعرف أخي الحبيب كيف يمكنني أن أعبر لك عن شديد حبي الأخوي لك*
*ولا أدري كيف أستطيع أن أعبر عن تقديري وإعتزازي بشخصك الحبيب إلى قلبي*
*كل ماأستطيعه هو أن أسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ألا يحرمني أخوتك وإن يديم المعروف بيننا*
*وأن يكتب لنا يوماً لقاءاً تتلاقى فيه أيدينا بالسلام فأنت بحق أخ لم تلده أمي*
*وأنا لست في حاجه لأن يخبرني أحد بما بذلته أنت من مجهود ليخرج هذا الموضوع في تلك الصوره* *التي أسعدتني بشكل لا يمكنك تخيله*
*فشكراً لك ولكل من سعى لإسعادي فكان الناتج جميلاً جمالاً أحسد نفسي عليه* 
*يـَاطـِيـر طـَايـِّر*
*وفـَارد ف الـسـَمـَا الـجـِنـَاحـَات*
*أنـَا واقـِف هـِنـَا حـَايـِّر*
*وعـِيـنـِي عـَلـِيـك مـِن الـشـِبـَاك*
*يـَاطـِيـر بـَحـلـَّم أكـون قـَادر*
*أطـِيـر ويـَاك*
*بـقـَالـِي سـِنـِيـن وأنـَا مـهـَاجـِر*
*ونـِفـسـِي يـَاطـِيـر تـَخـدنـِي مـَعـَاك* 

*ومـَهـمـَا نـلـف ف دوايـِّر*
*يـَاطـِيـر بـَأوعـِّد هـَكـُون صـَابـِر*
*يـَاطـِيـر جـَاوِّب وقـُول حـَاضـِر*
*سـَوا عـَلـَى بـَلـدي هـَنـسـَافـِر*
*يـَاطـِيـر طـَيـِّب بـَقـَى الـخـَاطـِر*
*وقـُول طـَيـب سـَوا نـخـَاطـِر*
*يـَاطـِيـر الـشـَمـس هـَتـغـيـِّب*
*وشـَايـِّف نـُورهـَا بـِيـغـَادر*
*أخـَاف لـَو طـِرنـَا ف الـمـَغـرِّب*
*مـَانـِوصـَلـش هـِنـَاك بـَاكـِر*
*وصـَدقـنـِي أنـَا طـَيـِّب*
*ومـش مـُمـكـِّن أكـُون غـَادر*
*ولا مـن طـَبـعـِي إنـِي أكـدَّب*
*وتـِلـقـَانـِي لـجـِمـِيـل نـَاكـِر*
*يـَاطـِيـر أول مـَاهـَنـقـرَّب*
*هـَتـلـقـَانـِي أكـِيـد فـَاكـِر*
*وأنـَا عـَارفـَّك هـَتـسـتـَغـرب*
*عـَلـَى الـلِـي ف بـَالـِي كـَان دايـِّر*
*طـَب إسـأل أي مـِتـغـَرَّب*
*هـَتـلقـَي الـرد حـَاضـِّر* 

*يـِقـُولـَّك الـصـَديـق نـَادر*
*وخـَيـر رفـِيـق كـَمـَان نـَادر*
*وأخ حـَقـِيـقـِي بـَقـَى نـَادر*
*والـصـَاحـِب جـَد نـَادر*
*وحـَبـِيـب الـورد نـَادر*
*وإبـن الأصـل نـَادر*
*والـنـَادر نـَفـسـُه** نـَادر* 
*أخوك*
عصام علم الدين

----------


## نغم جديد

*[frame="7 70"]  






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عصام علم الدين
					

يـِقـُولـَّك الـصـَديـق نـَادر
وخـَيـر رفـِيـق كـَمـَان نـَادر
وأخ حـَقـِيـقـِي بـَقـَى نـَادر
والـصـَاحـِب جـَد نـَادر
وحـَبـِيـب الـورد نـَادر
وإبـن الأصـل نـَادر
والـنـَادر نـَفـسـُه نـَادر 
أخوك
عصام علم الدين


الأستاذ عصام علم الدين           



الف مبروك التميز على ابداع قلمك 

ومليون تحيه على مشاعرك الطيبه

للاستاذ نادر 

وما اكثر قصائدك الكريمة لاخوه الاعزاء 

ابناء مصر كلهم 

التى تحمل كل معانى الحب والاخوة والصداقة 

ربنا يديم بينكم الحب فى الله 

أبـنـَاء مـَصـر هـو الأصـل 



ولاد مـصـر ـ إهداء إلى منتدى أبناء مصر


إلى المـايـسـتـرو ـ صـفـحـات الـعـمـر ـ  مـحـمـد سـعـيـد


قـَلـب مـَصـر ـ ـ قـَلـب كـبـِيـر بـِجـَد 



أخي الحبيب أحمد إبراهيم ـ مـَتـغـِبـش عـَلـيـَّه كـتـِيـر ! 



إلى دُنـيـا ـ ـ ـ طبعاً بعد إذن أبوها د.فوزي ـ أبو دنـيـا ! 



تـــووووووووت ـ ـ ـ إلـَى عـَصـفـُور الـشـعـر أخـِي مـَحـمـُود ! ! ! 



ســـاعــات يــا نـــديــم ـ ـ ـ إلى أخي مـحـمـد نـديـم 



حضرتك انسان جميل 

 وقلبك  الكبير يحمل الحب والخير للجميع 


مبروك لنا   اخوتك لنا 



                         مع جزيل الشكر[/frame]*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *شاعرنا المبدع عصام علم الدين*
> *سعدت جدا بان يقترن لقب العضو المميز لابناء مصر بك* 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *و هو اقل تعبير من كل الاعضاء لك*
> *علي مجهوداتك للرقي باذوقنا*
> *و كيف تعلمنا ان نقرا الكلمات و نعشقها*
> ...


*الأخ الحبيب إبن طيبه*

*لقد علمت من مصادر موثوق فيها بإنني أتشرف كوني أسكن في نفس الشارع* 
*الذي تسكن فيه شخصيه محترمه* 
*وعلى خلق راق مثلك*
*فياله من شرف ويالها من جيرة طيبه*
*وإلى أن يكتب الله لي لقاءك في الواقع* 
*حال أكون فوق تراب مصر الحبيبه*
*أشكر لك هذه الروح الطيبه* 
*التي شعرت بها في تهنئتك لي*
*وتقبل خالص ودي وتقديري*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> **
> 
> *شاعرنا الجميل عصام علم الدين*
> 
> *تستاهل اكثر من هذا التكريم لكلماتك الرائعة واسلوبك الراقى المميز* 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> ...


*لا إله إلا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله*

*الأخ الفاضل أشرف المجاهد*

*أسعدتني بمرورك الكريم*
*وأخجلتني بكلماتك العطره*
*وبعثت الطمأنينه إلى قلبي بدعواتك*
*فليس هناك أجمل من دعوات الأخ* 
*لأخيه بظهر الغيب*
*فلك مني خالص الإمتنان والتحيه*
*وأدعو الله ألا يحرمني وجودي* 
*بين كل أخواتي وإخواني*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *استاذنا الفاضل* 
> *عصام علم الدين* 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *أرق التحايا والتهانى*
> *لحصولكم عن وسام التميز*
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله بنت شهريار*

*يعلم الله أن غيابي عن منتداىَّ الحبيب* 
*كان أمراً خارجاً عن إرادتي*
*ولم يكن هناك من يتمنى* 
*عودتي إليه من جديد أكثر مني*
*وإذا كنت تقصدين بتعبير بيتي الثاني الإشاره إلى بيتي على أرض الواقع فأنت محقه*
*أما إذا كنت تظنين أن هناك بيتاً آخر لي على النت فهنا لابد من وأن أختلف معك تماماً*
*إذ أن منتدى أبناء مصر هو بيتي الأول على النت دون أي منافسه*
*فهو البيت الذي يضم كل من أحببتهم* 
*وشعرت بحبهم تجاهي*
*فلك ولهم كل التحيه وخالص التقدير*
*وشكراً لك على تهنئتك التي أستشعرها صادقه كصدق أخوتك لي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *الأستاذ الفاضل عصام علم الدين*
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *ألف مبروك أستاذى حصولك على لقب العضو المثالى*
> *فأنت تستحقها وبكل جدارة فأنت أهل لهذا التكريم*
> ...


*الأخ الكريم سامح عطيه*

*شكراً لك هذا الإطراء وذلك الكرم*
*وصدقني أنا سعيد بهذا التكريم كونه يشعرني* 
*بهذا الحب الذي أنعم الله علىَّ به*
*من أناس على خلق طيب مثلك*
*فتقبل خالص إمتناني لتهنئتك لي على هذا النحو الذي أشعرني بالخجل*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## a_leader

تكريم مستحق عن جدارة 

مع خالص امنياتى القلبية

تحياتى و تقديرى

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*حيرة... جميلة*


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,red,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

زنقة إيه ديه اللي انا فيها؟ =وازاي حاكتب عن أستاذ؟
بيجيب م الكلمة ومعانيها =سطرين الحكمة ف إنجاز.

عمي يا شاعر يا مدوقنا =أحلى كلام مليان إحساس
مرة تكلمنا عن شوقنا =وكتير بتكون النبراس
تعمل م حرفك أغنية =والعيب بتغزُّه بمهماز
زنقة إيه ديه اللي انا فيها؟ =وازاي حاكتب عن أستاذ؟

يا عصام باشا الشكر علينا =حق وواجب برضه قليل
ياما كلامك حرك فينا =فكرة لبكرة وحلم جميل
ان قلت ف شعرك متلحن =فاللحن جماله الإعجاز
زنقة إيه ديه اللي انا فيها؟ =وازاي حاكتب عن أستاذ؟[/poem]
***

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[COLOR=black]



الاخ الغالى ... عصام علم الدين
استحقاق عن جدارة للقب " العضو المثالى "

الف مبروك اخى الحبيب .. ودائما يارب تدوم محبة الناس لك
واسمحلى بتلك الكلمات البسيطة ...
والتى كانت ردا لى على احدى مشاركات الراقية بباب الشعر العامى 
وهى 

" انهاردة "

[frame="7 70"] :f2: 
انهاردة ..
وكل ما أقرا
احاسيس جميلة ،
كتيرة.. بلقى
وارجع واقول..
لاء دة مش بس انهاردة
كل كلمة ..من كتابك
كل حرف ..من كلامك
وحده يبقى..
كنز من كنوز زمان
واللى بان
واللى كان 
مش مستخبى
ان قلبك..
عالفراق ابدا مايرضى
يسْلم القلم اللى كبّر
يسْلم القلب اللى نوّر
تسلم امبارح .. وبكرة
تسلم..
ومش بس انهاردة

 :f2: [/frame]خالص مودتى ... وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....*
> 
> **
> **
> **
> 
> *أ.عصام علم الدين*
> 
> **
> ...





> 



*الأخت الفاضله زهراء*

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*لا تدرين كم أسعدني مرورك العطر*
*خاصة وأنت من تلك العصابه الحبيبه إلى قلبي*
*بعضواتها كريمات الخلق وخفيفات الدم*
*وأعلمي أختي الكريمه أن التميز لا طعم له* 
*إن لم يكن وسط متميزين*
*وهذا المنتدى الغالي جداً على قلبي*
*هو منتدى يمتلأ بالمتميزات والمتميزين* 
*في كل أركانه*
*شكراً لك على تلك التهنئه التي أعتز بها بشده*
*وأرجو إبلاغ تحياتي إلى كل أوختشي في العصابه الجميله*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## مي مؤمن

أستاذي الفاضل أ/ عصام علم الدين 
تهانينا القلبيه لحصولك على هذا الوسام والشرف
وأنت تستحقه عن جداره 
الف مبررررووووووووووووووووووك
بارك الله فيك 
ودمت دائما بخير وبصحه وعافيه
تحياتي لك

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *الشاعر القدير الاستاذ عصام علم الدين*
> *الف الف مبروك حصولك علي وسام التميز*
> *فانت عن جدارة قلم مميز وكاتب راقي* 
> *تجذب الجميع بكلماتك الرائعة*
> *واسلوبك الراقي*
> 
> **
> *خالص دعواتي القلبية بدوام التميز*
> *بارك الله فيك وفي اسرتك الجميلة*
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله أم أحمد*

*منذ بداية تواجدي في منتدى أبناء مصر*
*هذا المنتدى الحبيب جداً إلى نفسي*
*وأنا أعتبر تعليقك على أي عمل لي* 
*وسام شرف أفخر به دائماً*
*واليوم أجد تهنئتك وكأنها إجازة لي كشاعر*
*فشكراً لك تهنئتك وتشجيعك الدائم لي ولغيري*
*وعلى الرغم من أنني أدرك* 
*أنك تعلمين مقدارك لدىَّ* 
*كأخت فاضله أجلها وأحترمها وأعتز بها*
*إلا أنني أود أن أكرر قول هذا* 
*مرة أخرى أختي الكريمه*
*فأنت بالفعل أخت غاليه وفاضله* 
*وتستحقين كل إحترام وتقدير*
*شكراً لك من القلب على تهنئتك الرقيقه 
ودعواتك التي أدرك تماماً أنها صادره من القلب*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> 





> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> الف الف مبروك يا عصام التميز انت تستحق كل خير حقيقي 
> و نبارك لأنفسنا بتواجدك ضمن أسرتنا منتدي أبناء مصر 
> و ان شاء الله تحقق كل ما تتمناه و من نجاح إلي نجاح 
> و نري دوماً تفاعلك معنا و ربنا يديمنا اخوة و اخوات متحابين فيه 
> دمت بكل خير 
> في رعاية الله ،،،



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الأخت الفاضله بوكي بوكي* 
*على كل واحد منا أن يبارك لنفسه*
*كونه أحد أعضاء هذه الأسره الجميله* 
*التي تضمنا جميعاً*
*منتدى أبناء مصر*
*ليس مجرد منتدى نتلاقي فوق صفحاته*
*بل هو بيت يضم مجموعه من أفضل الشخصيات* 
*التي يمكن أن تجتمع في مكان واحد* 
*على الإنترنت*
*لك مني كل الشكر على تهنئتك الرقيقه*
*وأعدك بأن أواظب على تفاعلي مع كل الأخوات والإخوه قدر مايتيح لي الوقت*
*إذ أن عدم تفاعلي يشعرني أنا شخصياً* 
*بالوحده والضيق*
*ـ ـ ـ ـ* 
*أحـلـِفـلـِك أنـا فـَاكـِر*
*وجـمـِيـلـِك مـِش نـَاكـِر*
*ده أنـا أسـَابـِيـع وإيـَام*
*طـُول الـوقـت بـَذاكـِر*
*نـِفـسـِي ألاقـِي كـَلام*
*يـِنـفـَعـلـِك مـِش قـَادر* 
*أكـتـِب سـَطـر تـَمـَام*
*لـِسـَّه مـَحـدش قـَالـُه*
*أرجـَع قـَبـل مـَانـَام*
*أكـتـِب حـَاجـَّه بـِدالـُه*
*حـَتـَى كـَتـبـت ريـهـَام*
*يـِيـجـِي ف شـهـر بـحـالـُه*
*شـُوفـِي قـَلـمـِي يـعـُوز كـَام*
*لـَو قـَال الـلـِي ف بـَالـُه*
*يـَعـنـِي أجـدَعـهـَا سـَلام*
*بـَلـدي أفـرنـجـِي ومـَالـُه*
*أصـلـِّك لـِيـكـِي مـَقـَام*
*غـِيـرِّك مـش واصـلالـُه*
*عـَلـشـَان جـَدعـَّه أصـِيـلـَّه*
*جـَايـَّه صـَحـِيـح مـِن عـِيـلـَّه* 
*حـَاجـَّه مـِش مـَعـقـُوله*
*مـَواضـِيـعـِّك بـالـهـِيـلـَّه*
*وإزاي كـِيـدَّه مـَعـمـُولـَّه*
*كـُلـَهـَا حـلـوَّه جـَمـِيـلـَّه*
*نـِفـسـِي أفـهـَمـهـَا الـفـُولـَّه*
*إيـه الـخـَطـوَّه الأولـَى؟*
*وإن طـِلـعـِت مـَقـبـُولـَّه*
*فـَأنـَا مـَنـسـَاش بـِسـهـُولـَّه*
*ولا حـَتـَى بـِصـعـُوبـَّه*
*بـَس عـَشـَان مـَحـسـُوبـَّه*
*الـكـِلـمـَّه الـمـَكـتـُوبـَّه*
*عـَايـِّز أنـَا أعـجـُوبـَّه*
*لـَحـسـَّن أقـُول مـَحـبـُوبـَّه*
*تـِفـتـَّحـِي راسـِي بـطـُوبـَّه*
*طـَب عـَديـهـَا الـنـُوبـَّه*
*آخـِر مـَرَّه وتـُوبـَّه*
*مـَاهـُو مـش رأيـِّي لـوحـدي*
*ومـَجـبـتـُوش مـن عـَنـدي*
*وإوعـِي تـحـَاولـِي تـعـِّدي*
*أنـَا عـَديـت مـِن قـَبـلـِك*
*عـَايـزَّه الـنـَاتـِج؟ أقـُولـِك*
*كـُل الـنـاس بـِتـحـبـِّك*
*عـَارفـِيـن طـِيـبـِّة قـَلـبـِّك*
*وكـِمـَان خـِفـِّة دمـِّك*
*والـكـُل بـِيـشـهـَدلـِّك*
*بـِثـَقـَافـتـِّك وبـأدبـك*
*بـَس يـَاريـت مـن فـَضـلـِّك*
*مـِن دلـوقـتـِي أفـضـَلـِّك*
*دايـمـاً يـبـقـى ف عـَقـلـِّك*
*واحـِد ثـَابـِت رأيـِّك*
*مـَهـمـَّن مـِيـن جـِه قـالـِّك*
*أو جـُم مـِيـن خـَدعـُوكـِي*
*أي كـَلام يـِوصـَلـِّك*
*أو حـَاولـُوا يـِغـشـُوكـِي*
*قـَالـُوا أخـُوكـِي نـسـِيـكـِي*
*فـَأنـَا جـَايـلـِّك بـَرجـُوكـِي*
*عـَايـزِّك تـِلـغـِي شـكـُوكـِي*
*ردك يـِبـقـَى قـَوام*
*إن الـكـِدب حـَرام*
*دَه مـِش طـَبـع عـِصـام*
*فـَاهـمـَانـِي يـَا بـُوكـِي بـُوكـِي؟*
*ده أنـَا خـُوكـِي*
*خـُوكـِي خـُوكـِي* 
عصام علم الدين

----------


## أحلى كلمة

المبدع والمتألق دائما


عصام علم الدين


نهنىء أنفسنا لحصول حضرتك على هذا التكريم ووسام المثالية

فحضرتك تستحقهم عن جدارة

ألف ألف مبروك

ودايما يارب من تميز الى تميز

ودايما متجمعين على الخير فى بيت العيلة ... فى منتدانا الغالى


منتدى أبناء مصر

مع خالص أمنياتى القلبية بدوام التمييز والتألق

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
> 
> *الأستاذ الكريم*
> 
> *عصام علم الدين*
> 
> **
> **
> *ألف ألف مبروك التميز يا فندم...*
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله شعاع من نور*

*الله يبارك فيك*
*بصراحه كيده أنت عضوه مثيره للإنتباه*
*ويشرفني كثيراً أن أتلقى تهنئتك الكريمه*
*فأنت مكتسحة ركاب تك تك أبناء مصر* 
*بلا منازع*
*ولم تستطع تهديدات الركاب الآخرين أن تمنعك من مواصلة التحدي والتفوق*
*وأنت وعلى الرغم من أن عهدك بالمنتدى* 
*ليس بعيداً إلى حد كبير*
*إلا أنك بسم الله ماشاء الله تحظين* 
*بود وتقدير الآخرين* 
*ونقاط التقييم هي خير دليل على صحة ماأقول*
*وأيضاً على الرغم من حداثة عهدك بالمنتدى إلا أن عدد مشاركاتك تفوق كثيرين* 
*ممن سبقوك بالإنضمام إليه*
*وإضافة إلى كل هذا فأنت عضوه في العصابه إياها صاحبة الصولات والجولات* 
*في منتدانا الحبيب*
*يعني بإختصار لقد تمكنتي خلال هذه الفتره الغير طويله 
أن تصبحين أحد السمات المميزه لمنتدانا*
*فلابد لي أن أسعد بتهنئتك وأتشرف بها*
*وأعتز كثيراً برأيك حول لقاء الثلاثاء* 
*وأحمد الله كونه لاقى قبولاً لديك*
*فتقبلي شكري وإمتناني* 
*وربنا مايحرمش المنتدى منك أبداً*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> أستاذ عصام علم الدين .. 
> التميز يفخر بك .. !
> و ليس لدي الكثير لأقول فانت أكبر من شهادة أمثالي على أية حال .. !!
> قدرك كبير .. عظيم .. 
> وفقك الله .. 
> 
> خالص احترامي و تقديري.


*الأخت الفاضله أنفال*

*أنت بالفعل لم تقولي الكثير*
*ولكنك وببضعة حروف غمرتيني بشديد كرمك*
*فوجدتني غير قادر على مجاراة تقديرك البالغ لشخصي المتواضع*
*ويعلم الله كم تهمني شهادة من هم مثلك في حقي*
*فأنت أخت عهدتها دوماً على خلق كريم* 
*ولمست فيها تلك الروح الطيبه والأدب الجم*
*فكيف لا أسعد بشهادتك وأعتز بها شديد الإعتزاز*
*شكراً لك أختي الفاضله وأسأل الله أن يجعلني دوماً عند حسن ظنك بي*
*وأسأله أيضاً أن يوفقك إلى مافيه مرضاته سبحانه وتعالى*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

عصاااااااااااام
الف الف مبروك وان شاء الله من تميز لتميز 
وتستحقها بجداره طبعا
وربنا يوفقك يارب  :f2: 
دعاء

----------


## ريـم

الأستاذ عصام علم الدين..
ألف مبروك التكريم 
سعيدة جداً إنه المنتدى جمعني بشخصية رائعة
و شاعر متميز زي حضرتك..
أتمنى لك كل التوفيق و السعادة..
تقبل وافر إحترامي و تقديري..
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## العسل المر

الأستاذ المحترم - عصام الدين  .. حندوقة عينى !! 

ألف مبروك على تكريمك المستحق بمعنى الكلمة 

تمنياتى دائما بالتقدم الى الأمام وليس الى الســـد !!!
ألى مسقط رأسك وليس الى مسقط رأس لفان !!!!

دمت بخير

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

الف مبروك يا استاذ عصام وان شاء الله دايما متميز فى ابناء مصر وفى حياتك كمان ان شاء الله

كمان مرة الف مبروك

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> **
> 
> *أخي الفاضل أستاذ عصام* 
> 
> *عـطاء وفيـــــــر ومجهود كبيـــــــر*
> 
> *فعن جدارة تستحق التميّز*
> 
> *وكل الشكر والتّقدير لمجهودك وابداعك في المنتدى .*
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله نور*

*لم يمنعك ضيق وقتك وحاجة ولدك لإهتمامك به* 
*من أن تسعي لإسعادي من خلال تهنئتك العطره*
*فلك مني خالص الشكر وعظيم الإمتنان*
*وتقديري البالغ لشخصك الكريم*
*وأما ماأسميتيه بمجهودي وإبداعي في المنتدى*
*فهو مما يشير إلى تواضعك الواضح*
*فأي جهد وأي إبداع يمكن أن يصل* 
*إلى مقدار ماتبذلينه أنت*
*من عمل مخلص دؤوب* 
*لأجل أن يبقى هذا المنتدى*
*بيتاً جميلاً متماسكاً* 
*يقارب بيننا بكل الود والإحترام* 
*فلك أنت من شخصي المتواضع كل الشكر وخالص التحيه*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## saladino

*الف الف مبروك استاذنا الفاضل عصام على حصولك على اللقب المميز
بالتوفيق والرقى دائما يارب*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

الأخت الفاضله قيثاره

شكراً لتهنئتك الكريمه
وسعيد بتواصلك الجميل الذي تواصلت معه قدر إستطاعتي



> أخى الفاضل عصام علم الدين
> 
> 
> 
> تحيتى لفوزك الكريم بالعضو المميز فأنت تستحقه عن جداره
> 
> 
> 
> وأنه لشرف للفوز ان يقترن بأسمك أخى
> ...


*قـُولـِيـهـَا ولا مـَاتـقـُولـهـَاش
خـَلاص قـَررت مـَاأسـمـَعـهـَاش
ولـَو كـُل الـكـَلام قـُولـتـِي
مـَالـُوش لازمـَّه ومـَايـكـفـِيـش
هـَسـِيـبـِك وأمـشـِي بـإرادتـِي
ومـش راجـِّع مـَاتـِسـتـَنـِيـش
خـِلـِّص وقـتـِّك ودلـوقـتـِي
مـَكـَان لـِيـكـِي فـِي قـَلـبـِي مـَافـِيـش
ومـَهـمـَا بـَكـِيـتـِي وحـَاولـتـِي
دمـُوع عـِيـنـِّك مـَاتـمـنـعـنـِيـش
كـِفـَايـَّه مـعـَاكـِي ضـَاع وقـتـِي
أفـهـِّم فـِيـكـِي مـَافـهـمـتـِيـش
أحـَايـلـِّك وإنـت بـِتـعـَانـدي
ولـَمـَا أسـأل مـَابـتـرديـِش
بـِكـُل غـرور بـتـِتـحـَدي
وجـَايـَّه تـقـُولـِي مـَاغـلـطـتـِيـش
وفـَاكـرانـِي هـَأتـُوه وحـدي
ومـن بـَعـدِّك طـَريـق مـالاقـِيـش
فـَأنـَا تـَانـِي هـَأقـُول ردي
عـَشـان لـَو كـُنـِتـِي مـَاسـمـعـتـِيـش
أو أحـسـَّن أكـتـِبـُه وأمـضـِي
جـَنـبـِّك مـَاأقـدَّرش أعـِيـش

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> شاعر الدانوب الأزرق الأستاذ / عصام علم الدين
> 
> إن الشاعر الحقيقي له رسالة وهــدف وقضية ولا يعنيه ما يلاقيه 
> خلال طريقه الشائك نحو الهدف من عقبات واشواك .. وهكذا أنت 
> فأنت لا تنظم الأشعار والقصائد العامية من أجل الشعر بحد ذاته ..،
> بل لأنك مقتنع وبصورة كبير أن الشاعر يحمل رسالة مقدسة 
> تجاه الإنسانية والأمة كلها .. 
> 
> وما من من شك بأن شاعر بقامتك يستحق منا أكثر من الشكر
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل أيمن خطاب*

*لابد لي أن أعترف بأنني قد دهشت لهذا الكرم الذي مننت علىَّ به*
*ودهشتي تعود لكوني لم أكن أتوقع أنني أتمتع لديك بهذه المكانه*
*ولا يسعني سوا أن أشكر لك* 
*هذا الجهد الغير عادي* 
*الذي بذلته من أجل أن تعبر عن تهنئتك* 
*بهذه الصوره الجميله*
*وكم أسعدني إختيارك لقصائد أحباء* 
*لهم مكانه غير عاديه في قلبي*
*وأما رأيك حول شخصي المتواضع* 
*ورؤيتي المتعلقه بكتابة الشعر*
*فهو رأي أعتز به بشده كونه من شخصك الكريم*
*وأيضاً كونه يعبر عن قناعتي الشخصيه* 
*بأن الشاعر لابد من وأن يكون واعياً بالرساله التي يعبر عنها من خلال قلمه*
*أما كوني قادراً على فعل هذا من عدمه* 
*فهذا أمر يقرره الآخرون*
*لك مني خالص التحيه وشديد الإمتنان*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> 





> مـش بـَس الـنـَفـط غـَالـِي
> ده غـَالـِي والله الـتـَمـر 
> وغـَالـيـَّه كـُل نـُقـطـِة مـَيـَّه 
> مـِن نـَهـر الـفـُرات 
> ونـَظـرَه م الـعـيـُون الـسـُمـر
> وضـِحـكـَه فـُوق شـَفـايـِّف الـبـَنـَات 
> وغـَالـِي قــَلـب مـَلـيـَان بـالـحـَنـِيـن 
> وغـَالـيـَّه بـَطـن جـواهـَّا جـَنـِيـن 
> مـِن حـَقـُه فـِي أمـَان يـِتـولـِد 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الأخت الفاضله أم البنات*
*أنا الذي يجب عليه أن يبارك لنفسه على وجوده في هذا المنتدى الرائع*
*بمن يضمهم من أعضاء على قدر عال من الإنسانيه والخلق والإحترام والموده*
*وأشكر لك تهنئتك العطره وأحمد الله على هذا التكريم الذي لاقيته ممن أشعر وأنا بينهم*
*أنني وسط أهلي وناسي* 
*وفوق تراب الوطن الحبيب*
*وأما عن قولك* 
*أن هذا* *تقدير* *لايناله الا من يستحقه وعن جداره*
*فليس هناك دليل أبلغ على صدق هذا القول*
*من كونك أنت قد سبقتيني في الحصول عليه 
ومن قبلك ومن قبلي أسماء أخرى لإخوات وأخوه 
أفخر وأعتز* *كوني قد أنضممت* 
*إلى لوحة الشرف المضيئه بأسماءهم*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي وتقديري*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## ميمة اسلام

من تميز لتميز دائم اخي الفاضل 
واكيد عضو مميز وسط نخبه مميز 
يارب دائما في تقدم 
والف مبروك 
وفي امان الله

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخت الفاضله لولي* 
*علمت من مصادر مطلعه مقدار الجهد الذي بذلتيه*
*من أجل أن يخرج هذا الموضوع بهذه الصوره الرائعه* 
*التي سعدت بها كثيراً*
*فشكراً لك على كل دقيقه أنفقتيها لأجل أضفاء السرور على شخصي المتواضع*
*وخالص إعجابي بتصاميمك الرائعه التي أضفت على كلماتي جمال لم أعهده فيها من قبل* 



> 





> *استــــــــاذى الفاضل ... عصام علم الديـــن* 
> 
> 
> *الف الف مبروك اقتران التميز بإسم عصام علم الدين* 
> 
> 
> *وبالفعل كان لى الشرف بالتجول فى اروقة كلماتك الراقية* 
> 
> 
> ...


*ع الـسـِمـسـِمـيـَّه يـَاسـَاويـسـَّه*
*يـَاريـتـكـُم تـِسـمـَحـُولـِي*
*ولـَو دقـَايـِّق خـَمـسـَّه*
*أغـنـِي وتـِسـمـَعـُولـِي*
*أوصـِّف مـَشـَاعـري الـحـَاسـَّه*
*بـِفـضـل الأخـت لـُولـِي*
*دي ريـشـتـهـَا لـِيـهـَا لـَمـسـَّه*
*بـَان بـِيـهـَا مـَعـنـَى قـُولـِي*
*فـَنـَانـَّه مـش عـَايـزَّه*
*أشـرَّح أو تـِشـرَحـُولـِي*
*إدتـنـِي أحـلـَى جـَايـزَّه*
*وآهـُو كـُل الـنـَاس بـَاركـُولـِي*
*دي حـروف كـَانـت عـَاجـزَّه*
*بـَقـَى نـَاقـِص يـِرقـصـُولـِي* 
*تـُشـكـَّر بـِنـت الـسـِويـس*
*عـَلـَى روعـِّة الـتـَصـَامـِيـم*
*ده أنـَا زي مـَاأكـُون عـَريـس*
*وإسـم عـَروسـتـِي الـتـَكـريـم*
*نـهـَار ولـِيـل بـَهـِيـص*
*ويـجـولـِي كـتـِيـر مـَعـَازيـم*
*مـَالـيـَّه قـلـُوبـهـُم أحـَاسـِيـس*
*خـَلـِّت يـُومـِي نـَعـِيـم*
*ده شـعـُور حـلـو ولـَذيـذ*
*جـَدِّد فـَرحـِي الـقـَديـم*
*إيـه أجـمـَّل م الـتـَمـيـِيـز*
*لـَو كـَان ف مـكـَان عـَظـِيـم*
*أول مـن غـِيـر مـُنـَافـسـَّه*
*جـَاوبـُونـِي يـَانـَاس قـُولـِيـلـِي* 
*يـَاأجـمـَّل مـُدن الـقـَنـَال*
*يـَامـشـرفـَّه بـَلـدي*
*بـِتـَاريـخ كـَتـبـُوه رجـَال*
*بـِعـَزيـمـَّه وتـَحـدي*
*عـِدوان ولا إحـتـلال*
*م الـجـَو أو أرضـِي*
*ولا شـِبـر مـِنـِّك طـَال*
*ولـَقـَاكـِي بـِتـعـَانـدي*
*الـيـُوم زدتـِي جـَمـَال*
*وغـلـِيـتـِي قـَوي عـَنـدي*
*عـَلـَشـَان بـِنـت الـحـَلال*
*الـطـَيـبـَّه أخـتـِي*
*لـُولـِي ومـش مـُمـكـِّن أنـسـَى*
*تـَصـمـِيـم مـِنـهـَا إدتـهـُولـِي* 
*ع الـسـِمـسـِمـيـَّه يـَاسـَاويـسـَّه*
*يـَاريـتـكـُم تـِسـمـَحـُولـِي*
*ولـَو دقـَايـِّق خـَمـسـَّه*
*أغـنـِي وتـِسـمـَعـُولـِي*
*أوصـِّف مـَشـَاعـري الـحـَاسـَّه*
*بـِفـضـل الأخـت لـُولـِي* 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> **
> 
> 
> *دائما متميز بأعمالك الادبية بالمنتدي يا أ/ عصــام* 
> 
> *حتي في مشاركاتك بعيدا عن القاعات الأدبية يكون التميز سمة اساسية للمشاركة* 
> 
> *لذا و عن حق انت أهل للتميز.... ألف مبروك* 
> 
> ...




*الأخت الفاضله أميره*

*أسعدني كثيراً أن يكون رأيك في شخصي المتواضع بهذه الكيفيه*
*فلا حرمني الله هذه الثقه التي إستشعرتها* 
*في سطورك الطيبه*
*وأسأله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعلني دوماً* 
*عند حسن ظنك بي*
*وتقبلي أنت أيضاً خالص تحيتي وتقديري لشخصك المحترم*
*وروحك الطيبه*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخت الفاضله الشحروره* 
*بصراحه أنا في نص هدومي بسبب موضوع الأمن*
*وفلوسك اللي إتسرقت وضروسك اللي إتخلعت*
*وبالرغم من كل ده برضه أصريتي تهنيني*
*معلش حقك عليه وياريتك تسامحيني على اللي حصل*
*ورد فعلي هتعرفيه من كلامي اللي تحت* 



> 





> **
> 
> 
> 
> *يا ستى حاسبى*
> 
> 
> *يا سيدى حاسب*
> 
> ...


*خـُفـت تـكـُونـِي أسـأتـِي الـظـَن*
*خـَدت قـَرار ورفـدت الأمـن*
*والـطـَوابـِيـر بـالأمـر لـَغـِيـتـهـَا*
*قـُلـت الـنـَاس تـِدخـُل بـِراحـتـهـَا*
*وعـَشـَان نـِخـلـَّص مـِنـهـَا الـزحـمـَّه*
*هـَأكـتـِّب ورقـَّه مـَافـِيـش هـِنـَا لـَحـمـَّه*
*وإطـمـَنـِي مـش نـَاسـِي ضـروسـِّك*
*كـَلـمـت الـدكـتـُور بـِخـصـُوصـِّك*
*عـَنـده مـعـَاد مـَحـجـُوز عـَلـشـَانـِّك*
*هـَيـراجـِّع عـَلـَى كـُل سـنـَانـِّك*
*فـَأنـَا رأيـِي إن إنـت تـِعـديـهـُم*
*وتـحـَددي إيـه نـَاقـِص فـِيـهـُم*
*ولا تـِدفـعـِي مـَلـِيـم مـن جـِيـبـِّك*
*وفـلـُوسـِّك ف يـُومـِيـن هـَتـجـِيـلـِّك*
*ده أنـت كـفـَايـَّه كـَتـر خـِيـرِّك*
*جـِيـتـِي بـَاركـتـِي وتـِسـلـَّم إيـدك*
*عـَلـَى كـُل كـَلامـِّك والـورد*
*دول والله حـَقـيـِقـِي بـجـَّد*
*أحـسـَّن مـن مـلـيـُون عـَربـيـَّه*
*أو شـَقـَّه بـشـبـَابـِيـك بـَحـريـَّه*
*وكـفـَايـَّه أعـلـِّن ف الـمـَعـمـُوره*
*أنـَا أخـتـِي الـغـَالـيـَّه*
*الـشـحـروره* 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الف مبروك 
> 
> 
> أستاذ عصام علم الدين 
> دوما من نجاح الى نجاح ومن تميز الى تميز  
> 
> 
> الف الف مبروك  
> 
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل ناصر الصديق*

*شكراً لك على تهنئتك الطيبه*
*وربنا ينصرك دايما* 
*و**تفضل المنصوره دايماً منصوره* 
*بالناس الجدعان اللي زيك*
*الله يبارك فيك يارب* 
*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> أستاذ\عصام..
> 
> ألف مبروك التميز.. 
> 
> ويارب من نجاح وتميز الى أخر..


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الأخت الفاضله سوما*

*سعدت بتهنئتك الكريمه*
*وأشكر لك دعائك الطيب*
*وربنا يسمع منك يارب*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="1 80"]
فارس الكلمه

استاذي الكبير

عصام علم الدين
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
الف مبروك التميز

الذي انت اهل له

والذي انت جدير به

فكم تعلمت منك الكثير

ولا زلت اتعلم منك

تمنياتي القلبية لك

 بدوام التفوق والتميز

 في شتى مجالات الحياه

واتمنى لك حياة سعيدة

في طاعة الرحمن
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
اختك عزة نفس[/frame]

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> تهنئة من القلب إلى القلب دون وسائط





> تكريم تستحقه .. و تشريف انت له أهل  
> 
> لم أدع مشاغلي تضيع عليّ هذه الفرصة لتهنئة إنسان له قدر و مكانة كبيرة جدا عندي رغم أننا لم نلتق بأجسامنا و لكن تلاقت ارواحنا فما تعارف منها ائتلف
> 
> 
> و إلى مزيد من رقي الكلمة و سمو الحس


 
*الأخ الحبيب والإنسان الجميل والفاضل فاضل* 

*أعتذر إليك فمشاغلي أنا أيضاً قد حالت دوني ودون التعبير عن شديد إمتناني بما عبرت عنه نحوي*
*ويعلم الله أنني أبادلك نفس المشاعر الجميله* 
*وبالفعل أخي الكريم*
*تلاقت أرواحنا فما تعارف منها إئتلف*
*أمني نفسي بلقاءك وأسأل الله أن يحقق لي هذا الأمنيه يوماً ما*
*الـدنـيـَا لـِسـَّه بـخـِيـر*
*يـَامـَا فـِيـهـَا بـِنـقـَابـِّل*
*الـطـَيـِّب والأمـِيـر*
*وولاد أصـل وكـَوامـِل*
*ونـَاس لـِسـَّه بـضـَمـِيـر*
*وبـصـِدق تـِتـعـَامـِّل*
*إحـسـَاسـهـَا خـِيـط حـَريـر*
*بـَالـمـَاس بـيـتـَاقـِّل*
*و ف عـَتـمـِّة أي لـِيـل*
*يـِكـُونـُولـنـَا نـُور هـَالـِل*
*فـِي الـفـَرح ولا الـويـل*
*بـِتـجـِيـنـَا وتـجـَامـِّل*
*ولا يـِنـسـُوش الـجـِمـيـل*
*مـَهـمـَا تـكـُون الـعـَوامـِّل*
*والأمـر الـمـُسـتـَحـِيـل*
*ويـَاهـُم يـِبـقـَى سـَاهـِّل*
*وإن تـُهـنـَا ف الـمـَشـَاويـر*
*والـبـَخـت كـَان مـَايـِّل*
*يـِدعـُولـنـَا رب كـَبـِيـر*
*نـِلـقـَى طـَريـق واصـِّل*
*الـنـَاس دول مـش قـَلـِيـل*
*ومـِنـهـُم بـِيـنـَا فـَاضـِّل* 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *ألف مبروك الوسام*
> *وعقبال من نبارك*
> *يوم هجرتك*
> *النهائية*
> *للسيجارة*
> *علشان خاطر*
> *بنتك الأمورة*
> *وإذا كنت غير مدخن*
> *عكس توقعى*
> ...




*الأخ الفاضل والسيد المحترم* 
*دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني*

*أولاً الله يبارك فيك ولك خالص الشكر على تهنئتك الطيبه والتي أتشرف بها*
*ثانياً بقى أنا واخد على خاطري منك يادكتور!*
*إزاي ياأفندم ماجتش تباركلي في شهر فبراير اللي فات بمناسبة هجرتي للسجاير*
*مش عارف ده يختلف مع توقع حضرتك ولا لأ*
*بس المهم إن أنا حسيت في دعوتك ليه بإن صحتي تهمك وده دليل قاطع على حبك ليه*
*وكلمة في سرك* 
*ولا خليني أقولها أحسن على الملأ*
*أنا كمان بحبك*
*وبأعتبر حضرتك شخصيه من الشخصيات الجديره بالإهتمام والإحترام*
*عشان كيده مرور حضرتك هنا شرف كبير قوي*
*شكراً لك والله يبارك فيك وإعتبر دعوتك ليه بهجرة السجاير قد أستجيب لها* 
*والحمد لله رب العالمين*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *للأسف انا مش بارعه كده فى التنسيق ولا حتى عندى موهبه لكتابه اهداء خاص لحضرتك*
> *كل اللى اقدر اقوله انك فعلا من الأعضاء المميزين اللى بيتشرف المنتدى بوجودهم فيه*
> 
> *الأستاذ الفاضل عصام علم الدين ..الف مبروك*


*الأخت الفاضله ناريمان*

*وأنا زيك بالظبط ماليش في موضوع التنسيق ده*
*ولا أعرف أكتب إهداء خاص لحضرتي*
*وبرضه زيك كل اللي أقدر أقوله* 
*إن حضرتك أخجلتي تواضعي*
*وتأكدي أختي الكريمه من أنني* *أنا* 
*من يشعر بالفخر والشرف كوني*
*عضو في هذا المنتدى الرائع والحبيب إلى قلبي*
*وتلك الروعه التي يتميز بها هذا المنتدى*
*وهذا الحب الذي أحمله لي في قلبي* 
*يعودان لكونه يزخر بأعضاء مثلك*
*يتمتعون بالخلق القويم* 
*والروح الجميله الطيبه*
*الله يبارك فيك*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *شرف لوسام التميز أن يكون بجوار إسمك يا أستاذ عصام* 
> *من تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله* 
> **


*الأخ الفاضل عز الدين*

*وسام التميز بجوار إسمي*
*إسمي بجوار وسام التميز*
*في الحالتين أنا من يناله الشرف*
*ويكفيني شرفاً قراءتي لرأيك البالغ الكرم* 
*حول شخصي المتواضع*
*شكراً لك أخي الغالي وتقبل خالص تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *الأستاذ عصام علم الدين* 
> ** 
> 
> *الف مبروك التميز على ابداع قلمك*  
> *ومليون تحيه على مشاعرك الطيبه* 
> *للاستاذ نادر*  
> *وما اكثر قصائدك الكريمة لاخوه الاعزاء*  
> *ابناء مصر كلهم*  
> *التى تحمل كل معانى الحب والاخوة والصداقة*  
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله نغم جديد* 
*لابد من وأن أعبر عن دهشتي* 
*بسبب قلة عدد مشاركاتك* 
*فهي حتى كتابة هذه السطور خمسة عشر فقط*
*ومع ذلك أجدك وقد بذلت هذا الجهد الرائع* 
*لكي تجمعي قصائد كتبتها لأخوات وإخوه*
*تأثرت بحسن صنيعهم وجميل طبعهم* 
*وشديد جهدهم من أجل أن يبقى منتدانا الرائع*
*دوماً رائعاَ ودوماً على قمة هرم المنتديات جميعاً*
*فلك مني جزيل الشكر على هذه المبادره الرائعه* 
*والتي أدركت من خلالها إنك ممن يشرفوني بمتابعة مايخطه قلمي المتواضع*
*وأسمحي لي أختي الكريمه* 
*أن أضيف إلى قائمة القصائد* 
*قصيده أهديتها لأخت فاضله* 
*وصاحبة فضل كبير على هذا المنتدى*
*ولا يحق لي أبداً متابعة ردودي* 
*في هذا الموضوع الذي تمنيت* 
*أن أتشرف بتوقيعها فيه* 
*من دون أن أذكرها بكل الخير*
*وأدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى لها* 
*بأن تكون في أفضل حال*
*وهي الأخت الفاضله بنت مصر* 
*فلها مني كل التقدير والإمتنان*
*ولك أنت أيضاً كل الشكر والتحيه*
قـلـب الـمـُنـتـدى الـكـبـيييير ـ ـ ـ زَكـيـَه زَكـَريـا ـ ـ ـ بـَسـنـت ! ! ! 
*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> تكريم مستحق عن جدارة 
> 
> مع خالص امنياتى القلبية
> 
> تحياتى و تقديرى


*الأخ الحبيب ليدر*

*تأكيدك على إستحقاقي للتكريم*
*يزيده قيمة وأهميه* 
*ويجعل مقدار الشرف الذي أشعر به* 
*أكبر مما هو عليه*
*فلك أنت أيضاً خالص تحياتي القلبيه*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *حيرة... جميلة*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


*إنـت الأسـتـَاذ والـنـَاظـِّر*
*وأنـَا بـَس يـَدوب تـِلـمـِيـذ*
*لـَكـِّن إنـت يـَجـُوز مـش فـَاكـِّر*
*مـن كـُتـر مـَاربـِيـت تـَلامـِيـذ*
*أو قـَاصـِّد جـَبـر الـخـَاطـِّر*
*بـِكـلام مـَلـيـَان أحـَاسـِيـس*
*مـن بـَعـده أنـَا هـَرجـَّع أذاكـِّر*
*وأفـتـَّح تـَانـِي الـكـَراريـس*
*ده كـِفـَايـَّه تـقـُول أنـَا شـَاطـِّر*
*عـَلـشـَان مـن قـَلـبـِي أهـِيـص*
*وتـجـِيـبـلـِي هـِديـَّه مـَسـَاطـِّر*
*بـِيـهـَا فـَرحـِي بـِرأيـَّك أقـِيـس*
*مـَع طـَقـم ألـوان نـُوع فـَاخـِّر*
*مـَايـكـُونـش بـسـعـر رخـِيـص*
*أرسـِّم قـَلـبـَّك ف مـَنـَاظـِّر*
*وعـَشـَانـُه أجـِيـب بـَراويـز*
*قـُدامـهـَا أحـُط سـَتـَايـِّر*
*أصـل إنـت عـَلـيـَّه عـَزيـز*
*مـَقـدَّرش بـِقـلـبـَّك أغـَامـِّر*
*لـَتـشـُوفـُه عـيـُون جـَواسـِيـس*
*تـِسـتـَخـسـَّر فـِيـَّه مـَشـَاعـِّر*
*وكـَلام مـَوزون ولـَذيـذ*
*مـن أجـمـَّل وأحـسـَّن شـَاعـِّر*
*حـَسـِسـنـِي كـَإنـِي عـَريـس*
*مـن فـَرحـِي بـحـبـَّك طـَايـِّر*
*ومـَلـِيـت الـبـِيـت فـَوانـِيـس*
*وبـَقـِيـت ع الـمـَلأ بـَفـَاخـِّر*
*وكـَمـَان خـَلـف الـكـَوالـيـس*
*ده أنـت الأسـتـَاذ والـنـَاظـِّر*
*وأنـَا بـَس يـَدوب تـِلـمـِيـذ*
*لـَكـِّن إنـت يـَجـُوز مـش فـَاكـِّر*
*مـن كـُتـر مـَاربـِيـت تـَلامـِيـذ* 

*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> [color=black]
> 
> 
> 
> الاخ الغالى ... عصام علم الدين
> استحقاق عن جدارة للقب " العضو المثالى "
> 
> الف مبروك اخى الحبيب .. ودائما يارب تدوم محبة الناس لك
> واسمحلى بتلك الكلمات البسيطة ...
> ...





> انهاردة ..
> 
> وكل ما أقرا
> احاسيس جميلة ،
> كتيرة.. بلقى
> وارجع واقول..
> لاء دة مش بس انهاردة
> كل كلمة ..من كتابك
> كل حرف ..من كلامك
> ...



*أخي الحبيب حسن*
*شاعر الرومانسيه*

*كنت أود لو أستطيع الرد* 
*على كلماتك الجميله هنا*
*ولكن لا حيلة لي الآن بسبب ضيق الوقت* 
*سوا التعبير عن شديد إمتناني*
*وخالص إعتزازي على هذه الروح الجميله* 
*التي لمستها منك هنا*
*وألمسها منك دائماً* 
*في كل موضوعاتك ومداخلاتك*
*إنت شخصيه طيبه بالفعل وأحمد الله على نعمة اللقاء الذي جمعني وإياك في مصر*
*وأحمده أيضاً على نعمة مودتك وأخوتك*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> أستاذي الفاضل أ/ عصام علم الدين 
> تهانينا القلبيه لحصولك على هذا الوسام والشرف
> وأنت تستحقه عن جداره 
> الف مبررررووووووووووووووووووك
> بارك الله فيك 
> ودمت دائما بخير وبصحه وعافيه
> تحياتي لك


*الأخت الفاضله مي مؤمن*

*أود بداية أن أعبر عن إعجابي بإسم حضرتك*
*إسم جميل بالفعل* 
*والأجمل أنه سيلازمك طوال حياتك*
*فألف مبرووووووووووووووك*
*أما وسام التميز فهو ملازمني لشهر واحد* 
*وقد قارب على الإنتهاء*
*ولكني راض كل الرضا* 
*لأنه شرف وتكريم يسعد به كل من ينوله*
*الله يبارك فيك يارب وإلى الأمام دائماً* 
*أنت وأفراد العوصابه*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> المبدع والمتألق دائما
> 
> 
> عصام علم الدين
> 
> 
> نهنىء أنفسنا لحصول حضرتك على هذا التكريم ووسام المثالية
> 
> فحضرتك تستحقهم عن جدارة
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله أحلى كلمه*

*كم أسعدني أن أجدك ممن يوافقون* 
*على منحي هذا الوسام وذلك التكريم* 
*اللذان أتشرف بهما أيما شرف*
*فليس من تكريم أفضل من تكريماً يناله الشخص منا وهو وسط أحباءه 
وتحت سقف بيت العيله*
*منتدى أبناء مصر* 
*هو حقاً بيت عائلة أبناء مصر*
*شكراً لك أختي أحلى كلمه على كلامك الحلو وشعورك الأخوي الطيب*
*خالص تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> عصاااااااااااام
> 
> 
> 
> الف الف مبروك وان شاء الله من تميز لتميز 
> وتستحقها بجداره طبعا
> وربنا يوفقك يارب  
> دعاء


*دعااااااااااااء* 
*الله يبارك فيك*
*ومن غير المستغرب* 
*أن أجد الموضوع قد إمتلأ* 
*ضياءاً وبهاءاً بمرورك العطر*
*فأنت جارة القمر*
*ومن جاور السعيد يسعد زي مالمثل بيقول*
*وياليت الظروف كانت تسمح* 
*وألاقيلي سكن في المنطقه جنبك*
*بس أكيد الأسعار فوق طاقتي*
*على أي حال يكفيني فخراً* 
*أن تأتيني التهنئه ممن يجاور القمر*
*شكراً لك* 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الأستاذ عصام علم الدين..
> 
> ألف مبروك التكريم 
> سعيدة جداً إنه المنتدى جمعني بشخصية رائعة
> و شاعر متميز زي حضرتك..
> أتمنى لك كل التوفيق و السعادة..
> تقبل وافر إحترامي و تقديري..



*الأخت الصغيره المحترمه ريم*

*الله يبارك فيك يارب*
*وأنا والله سعيد* 
*كونك إعتبرتيني مصدر سعاده لك* 
*ويارب أفضل كيده دايماً*
*وفي الحقيقه فإن منتدى أبناء مصر*
*يضم العديد من الشخصيات التي نسعد جميعاً بها*
*ونفخر كوننا نتقاسم معها صفحاته*
*أتمنى لك أنت أيضاً كل التوفيق والسعاده*
*وخالص إحترامي وتقديري*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الأستاذ المحترم - عصام الدين .. حندوقة عينى !! 
> 
> ألف مبروك على تكريمك المستحق بمعنى الكلمة 
> 
> تمنياتى دائما بالتقدم الى الأمام وليس الى الســـد !!!
> ألى مسقط رأسك وليس الى مسقط رأس لفان !!!!
> 
> دمت بخير


*الأخ الفاضل العسل المر*

*الله يبارك فيك يارب*
*والله ياأخي الفاضل كل ماأحاول أرجع* 
*إلى مسقط رأسي*
*ألاقي السد قدامي فأتعب من اللف* 
*وألاقي راسي بقت راس لفان*
*وآخر حاجه كانت لما مسكت بإيدي نجمه*
*وقلت ياواد ياعصام هانت وهتبقى* 
*في الناحيه المنصوره من الدنيا*
*وهوب لقيتني بقيت في الدفنه !!!!*
*طبعاً إنت فاهمني وأكيد لاحظت 
مدى الفرحه التي أمتلأت بها قسمات وجهي*
*حين شاءت أقدار الله أن ألتقي وإياك هنا في الدوحه 
وإن كانت المفاجأه لم تسمح لي بالتعبير عن هذا الفرح بالشكل المناسب 
إلا أنني شعرت بهوان الغربه حين وجدتني أصافح أحداً يعرفني وأعرفه* *
فزادت محبتي لهذا المنتدى الجميل* 
*الذي يقارب بين أبناء الوطن الواحد* 
*حتى وهم بعيداً عنه*
*شكراً لك على تهنئتك*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الف مبروك يا استاذ عصام وان شاء الله دايما متميز فى ابناء مصر وفى حياتك كمان ان شاء الله
> 
> كمان مرة الف مبروك


*الأخت الفاضله الدكتوره نسيبه*

*الله يبارك فيك يارب*
*وأشكر لك هذه التهنئه العطره*
*وتشرفت كثيراً بمرور حضرتك*
*وربنا يجعل التميز والنجاح ملازماً لنا جميعاً* 
*في منتدى أبناء مصر* 
*وأيضاً في واقع الحياه إن شاء الله*
*كمان مره الله يبارك في حضرتك ألف مره برضه*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## العسل المر

اخى الحبيب الاستاذ / عصام .. .. المحترم




> طبعاً إنت فاهمني وأكيد لاحظت مدى الفرحه التي أمتلأت بها قسمات وجهي
> حين شاءت أقدار الله أن ألتقي وإياك هنا في الدوحه وإن كانت المفاجأه لم تسمح لي بالتعبير عن هذا الفرح بالشكل المناسب إلا أنني شعرت بهوان الغربه حين وجدتني أصافح أحداً يعرفني وأعرفه فزادت محبتي لهذا المنتدى الجميل


لا توصف سعادتى عندما نظرت من بعيد - ووجدت ملامح - ابدا لم ولن تسقط من مخيلتى  .. .. اقتربت اكثر فأكثر  - وكل مرة اقترب فيها منك - ادعو الله ان اكون قد اصبت !! وبالفعل .

حقا كم اسعدتنى مصافحتك وكلماتك الرقيقة اتتذكرها !!؟؟ (ا/عصام  - اسمك اية ع المنتدى ؟؟ .. .. العسل المر !!  .. ..ا/ عصام  .. ..  الله الله ) الله عليك يا استاذ عصام .  



اخوك 
العسل المر

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *الف الف مبروك استاذنا الفاضل عصام على حصولك على اللقب المميز*
> *بالتوفيق والرقى دائما يارب*


*الأخ الفاضل saladino*

*الله يبارك فيك*
*وشكراً لك على تهنئتك الرقيقه*
*مع خالص تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> من تميز لتميز دائم اخي الفاضل 
> واكيد عضو مميز وسط نخبه مميزه 
> يارب دائما في تقدم 
> والف مبروك 
> وفي امان الله


*الأخت الفاضله ميمه إسلام*

*نعم هي نخبه مميزه*
*ولولا ذلك ماكان للتميز مثل هذا الشرف* 
*الذي أسعد به*
*شكراً لك على دعواتك الطيبه*
*والله يبارك فيك*
*وأدعوه سبحانه وتعالى أن يحفظك من كل سوء*
*أسعدني مرورك الكريم*
*فلك مني خالص التحيه وبالغ الإمتنان*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> فارس الكلمه
> 
> استاذي الكبير
> 
> عصام علم الدين
> 
> الف مبروك التميز
> 
> الذي انت اهل له
> ...





*الأخت الفاضله عزة نفس*

*لدى قناعه شخصيه بأننا جميعاً* 
*نتعلم من بعضنا البعض*
*أما كونك تعتبريني أستاذك* 
*فهذا شرف لا أدعيه* 
*ولكني أسعد به أيما سعاده*
*وأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى* 
*أن يجعلني دوماً عند حسن ظنك بي*
*وأشكر لك تهنئتك الرقيقه* 
*وأدعوه سبحانه وتعالى أن يكتب لك أنت أيضاً* 
*التوفيق في حياتك*
*وأن يديم الود والإحترام بيننا*
*مع خالص تحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> اخى الحبيب الاستاذ / عصام .. .. المحترم
> 
> 
> 
> لا توصف سعادتى عندما نظرت من بعيد - ووجدت ملامح - ابدا لم ولن تسقط من مخيلتى .. .. اقتربت اكثر فأكثر - وكل مرة اقترب فيها منك - ادعو الله ان اكون قد اصبت !! وبالفعل .
> 
> حقا كم اسعدتنى مصافحتك وكلماتك الرقيقة اتتذكرها !!؟؟ (ا/عصام - اسمك اية ع المنتدى ؟؟ .. .. العسل المر !! .. ..ا/ عصام .. .. الله الله ) الله عليك يا استاذ عصام . 
> 
> 
> ...


*الأخ الحبيب العسل المر*

*نعم هو أمر أسعدني أنا أيضاً لأبعد الحدود*
*وتخيلته كمشهد من أحد الأفلام الهنديه* 
*التي تنتهي دائماً بنهايه سعيده*
*فالحمد لله على نعمة اللقاء بك*
*ولكم أشعر بالفرحه البالغه* 
*كون لقاءنا قد أسعدك*
*ويارب الظروف تسمح لنا بتكرار اللقاءات* 
*في المستقبل القريب إن شاء الله*
*وبالفعل حين أخبرتني بأنك العسل المر*
*وجدتني أردد الله الله بتلقائيه*
*وذلك لكوني كنت أجد فيما أقرأه لك* 
*ملامح شخصيه جميله*
*وقد تأكد ظني حين لاقيتك*
*تقبل خالص ودي وتحياتي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*وددت قبل أن يتم إغلاق الموضوع*
*أن أتوجه بخالص شكري وعظيم إمتناني*
*إلى إدارة المنتدى لتلك الثقه الغاليه* 
*وهذا التكريم المشرف*
*إلى الأخوه والإخوات الذين مروا من هنا وأسعدوني بتهنئتهم العطره*
*إلى كل من بذل جهداً لكي يجعل هذا الموضوع 
على هذه الصوره الجميله التي سعدت بها*
*شكراً للجميع دون إستثناء*
*وتحيه طيبه لكل أعضاء* 
*هذا المنتدى الحبيب إلى قلبي*
*منتدى أبناء مصر*
*وأسأل الله العلى القدير أن يجعلني دائماً* 
*عند حسن ظن الجميع بي*
*والحمد لله رب العالمين*

*عصام علم الدين*

----------

